# Burns undercard not looking strong.



## Marlow (Jan 6, 2013)

Thoughts on this?

I think originally the plan was to have Simpson/Buckland as chief support but that never came off. 

People were wanting 3 good fights per card and this doesn't come close.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Yeah, I'm not looking forward to this card at all. I like the idea of building a show around a number of local fighters but the problem is, Scotland don't have any fighters outside of Burns that I'm interested in. I'd much rather Hearn went with a typical undercard from an English show rather than getting Scottish fighters in because the quality just isn't there.

On paper, this is the worst show Hearn has done in a long time, and the worst undercard he's ever put on. The main event should be fun though.


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2013)

The card is awful.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Slightly off topic, but why is Paul McCloskey being thrown in the dumpster? I know he's not really exciting and all, but I thought Hearn doesn't do that to his fighters. He hasn't fought for a year now.


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2013)

Lazarus said:


> Slightly off topic, but why is Paul McCloskey being thrown in the dumpster? I know he's not really exciting and all, but I thought Hearn doesn't do that to his fighters. He hasn't fought for a year now.


Who said Hearn doesn't do that to fighters?

McCloskey turned down a couple of fights and then his contract had run out.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Surprised Simpson is fighting TBA


----------



## tawetrent (Jun 9, 2013)

I pointed this out weeks ago but I was lambasted by the Hearn bumboys. I were specifically told that the card was not yet finalised and that there were some big match ups still to be announced, so yeah ermmmmm, still waiting on that.

#NewAgeDelusion


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2013)

tawetrent said:


> I pointed this out weeks ago but I was lambasted by the Hearn bumboys. I were specifically told that the card was not yet finalised and that there were some big match ups still to be announced, so yeah ermmmmm, still waiting on that.
> 
> #NewAgeDelusion


Stop talking shit. Quotes ot STFU.


----------



## Batkilt (Jun 6, 2012)

Jack said:


> Yeah, I'm not looking forward to this card at all. *I like the idea of building a show around a number of local fighters but the problem is, Scotland don't have any fighters outside of Burns that I'm interested in*. I'd much rather Hearn went with a typical undercard from an English show rather than getting Scottish fighters in because the quality just isn't there.
> 
> On paper, this is the worst show Hearn has done in a long time, and the worst undercard he's ever put on. The main event should be fun though.


Are you Scottish though? Because the aim there should be to build up some other Scottish fighters as ticket sellers. The bigger issue is the same as it was when Burns was promoted by Warren - most of the Scots guys are Morrison fighters, so there's no desire from Burns' promoter to build them up. You can't convince Scots to buy tickets to see fighters when they're fighting Latvians.

Simmons seems to bring through a passionate, and decent sized, support. I was hoping we'd see him in a fight that move him closer to the British.


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

robpalmer135 said:


> The card is awful.


Now we can see why Warren made shows with Burns in London?


----------



## Marlow (Jan 6, 2013)

Ernest Shackleton said:


> Now we can see why Warren made shows with Burns in London?


Not really, Burns Draws a decent crowd in Scotland so it's the obvious place for him to fight but not every fight has to have a Scot in it.

Simpson should have had a good opponent and if Simmons had one too it'd have been fine.


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

It is a shit card, its good to see the Pro Hearn Boys acknowledge that.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Great main event IMO but the undercard fights are tragic. All he needed to do was make a good chief support and it would be good, kind of like the last Burns card, had Choi/Simpson as chief support.


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Great main event IMO but the undercard fights are tragic. All he needed to do was make a good chief support and it would be good, kind of like the last Burns card, had Choi/Simpson as chief support.


I would love to see a Choi/Simpson rematch, I thought Choi won by a round maybe 2.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Bill said:


> I would love to see a Choi/Simpson rematch, I thought Choi won by a round maybe 2.


Me too, I had it 115-113 Choi. Thought it was a clear win for him tbh, close but clear.


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

Just looked at the other burns cards in scotland when he was with wazza and now eddie and they have all been shocking. Atleast when wazza did it he had atleast 10fights on the bill. Simmons is supposed to be fighting for international cruiserweight belt but i cant see his opponent being up to much. the biggest dissapointment is no opponent for simpson yet, was hoping he would have a stern test but with so little time to go i cant see it now. slowey/mccullough should be a decent fight but should it be on tv.... no.


----------



## Grant (Jun 6, 2012)

Shocking card.


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

Still time for Nelson v Gallagher to be made, barring that and the main event its a shockingly bad card, but it doesn't involve Froch so Eddie don't care, as long as he is milking the Scottish casuals of their pound notes.


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

Stunkie said:


> Still time for Nelson v Gallagher to be made, barring that and the main event its a shockingly bad card, but it doesn't involve Froch so Eddie don't care, as long as he is milking the Scottish casuals of their pound notes.


Don't take it personally mate, Eddie milks us English for our pound notes as well, I don't think he's like Rob, he don't see the Scots as a lower race of people, he see's every fucker that way.


----------



## tawetrent (Jun 9, 2013)

robpalmer135 said:


> Stop talking shit. Quotes ot STFU.





tawetrent said:


> Actually I'd say this is so far better than the Ricky Burns card which is underwhelming to say the least so far. Ricky versus a nothing Mexican, John Simpson zzzzzzzzz and a few prospects who will more than likely be fighting tomato cans.
> 
> I'm surprised there hasn't been more of a fuss made over that.


Strangely the dude who was waxing lyrical about this card being a work in progress with several big fights tba has disappeared, although one to watch thinks it's 'going to be a GREAT nights boxing'



One to watch said:


> Really?
> 
> A wbo title fight between burns and beltran is a significant fight,also I expect Simpson and Simmons to be matched well.
> Throw in the typically raucous Scottish crowd and it could be a great nights boxing.
> ...


----------



## JFT96 (Jun 13, 2012)

smoggy7188 said:


> Just looked at the other burns cards in scotland when he was with wazza and now eddie and they have all been shocking. Atleast when wazza did it he had atleast 10fights on the bill. Simmons is supposed to be fighting for international cruiserweight belt but i cant see his opponent being up to much. the biggest dissapointment is no opponent for simpson yet, was hoping he would have a stern test but with so little time to go i cant see it now. slowey/mccullough should be a decent fight but should it be on tv.... no.


Simpson-Smith was a good co-feature before Burns-Martinez to be fair. Can't remember the rest of the undercard but at least that was a decent prelude fight


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

Bill said:


> Don't take it personally mate, Eddie milks us English for our pound notes as well, I don't think he's like Rob, he don't see the Scots as a lower race of people, he see's every fucker that way.


It's hard to disagree.

And with that cue the arrival of Bobby Palmer who will now arrive in a cloud of dust and bbq smoke to provide a stout and passioned defence of his friend and paymaster, Sir Edward Hearn :lol:


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

JFT96 said:


> Simpson-Smith was a good co-feature before Burns-Martinez to be fair. Can't remember the rest of the undercard but at least that was a decent prelude fight


That and the simpson/choi have been good fights but overall the cards have been pretty poor.


----------



## JFT96 (Jun 13, 2012)

smoggy7188 said:


> That and the simpson/choi have been good fights but overall the cards have been pretty poor.


Yeah I suppose so. I didn't even watch the Simpson-Choi fight, I remember it clashing with McDonnell-Ceja and being surprised that so many people were watching the Sky bill in the RBR rather than seeing us get another World Champion in a really measured performance. I suppose it goes to show that without the mainstream exposure of Sky, even big British fights can go under the radar.

That's why hear has a duty with his Sky contract to put on good cards which this isn't unfortunately


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

Stunkie said:


> It's hard to disagree.
> 
> And with that cue the arrival of Bobby Palmer who will now arrive in a cloud of dust and bbq smoke to provide a stout and passioned defence of his friend and paymaster, Sir Edward Hearn :lol:


While dressed as Batman.


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

JFT96 said:


> Yeah I suppose so. I didn't even watch the Simpson-Choi fight, I remember it clashing with McDonnell-Ceja and being surprised that so many people were watching the Sky bill in the RBR rather than seeing us get another World Champion in a really measured performance. I suppose it goes to show that without the mainstream exposure of Sky, even big British fights can go under the radar.
> 
> That's why hear has a duty with his Sky contract to put on good cards which this isn't unfortunately


Just found this :-

"Burns vs. Beltran tops a brilliant bill in Glasgow, with Olympic Gold medallist Luke Campbell MBE boxing for the second time as a pro and joined by Jon Slowey, Stephen Simmons, Scotty Cardle, and David Brophy, with more names to be announced soon."

No mention of simpson?


----------



## DynamiteDan (Jul 18, 2013)

There isn't really any excuse for such a bad undercard here they have had long enough to get it sorted. I'd like to have seen decent opponents for Cardle, Simmons and Simpson to at least make it acceptable. I'd have liked Cardle vs Truscott, Simmons vs Clarke and Simpson vs Fana


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

It's a Friday so I am being positive.

At least he is not throwing a Prizefighter on it...


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Scotty said:


> It's a Friday so I am being positive.
> 
> *At least he is not throwing a Prizefighter on it...*


DON'T GIVE HIM ANY FUCKING IDEAS!

Seriously, this card is proper gash.


----------



## Batkilt (Jun 6, 2012)

Bill said:


> While dressed as Batman.


Surely he'd be Robin? Adam West era.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Bill said:


> While dressed as Batman.


I didn't know Rob Palmer was Ben Affleck?


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

Batkilt said:


> Surely he'd be Robin? Adam West era.


You are right.


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

PaulieMc said:


> I didn't know Rob Palmer was Ben Affleck?


He's vain enough to believe he is.


----------



## Batkilt (Jun 6, 2012)

PaulieMc said:


> I didn't know Rob Palmer was Ben Affleck?


Affleck won an Oscar for something he was a co-writer on; Rob can barely make his sentences comprehensible at times. I think it's safe to say Affleck is too intelligent to be "our Rob".


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

This is a confusing one technically Eddie should be Batman with Rob a perfect fit for Robin, but I suspect that Rob already has a black leather outfit made to measure :lol:


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Batkilt said:


> Affleck won an Oscar for something he was a co-writer on; Rob can barely make his sentences comprehensible at times. I think it's safe to say Affleck is too intelligent to be "our Rob".


I think this is the sort of Batman he is then.


----------



## sim_reiss (Jun 6, 2012)

tawetrent said:


> Strangely the dude who was waxing lyrical about this card being a work in progress with several big fights tba has disappeared, although one to watch thinks it's 'going to be a GREAT nights boxing'


Jesus christ the pro-Hearn brigade really went for you there :lol:.

Jokes aside, this card is absolute dross. TBAs for two of the top three fights two weeks before is unacceptable. I also can't understand why a decent fighter like McEwan is getting overlooked given there's such a dearth of talent in Scotland.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Yep poor undercard, Hearns detractors can rightly say this isn't good enough. He has left himself no leeway if the burns fight is stopped early with a cut,the paying fans will feel ripped off.knowing his luck at the moment the burns-beltran fight will be fight of the year and no one will remember the undercard being shit but thats not the point


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

Rob and Eddie rushing to get there nails done.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Bill said:


> Rob and Eddie rushing to get there nails done.


:lol:


----------



## Alba (Aug 4, 2013)

jon slwey v marco mcullough is a tidy wee scrap ... i heard a rumour () that appleby is on the card guys -what weight and rounds hes figthing i dunno now . Brophy is a decent enough fighter ...cardle is comign back up aswell - fristtime fighting in Scotland ? ... The simmonds fight wshould be good aswell ... As for the suggestions about just putting english figthers on it ,that would just be daft... imagine if you done that on a MR card down in London/Manachester just put Scottish figthers on it ? ... the percieved"Quality"might be there but the laddies on the undercard will sell tickets in there respective areas and will train hard for there spot on the undercard ...i cant make it as i have something on it but i think it will be a good night ... but october 11th is the next Prospect Show ...


----------



## billy boy balbo (May 8, 2013)

Alba said:


> jon slwey v marco mcullough is a tidy wee scrap ... i heard a rumour () that appleby is on the card guys -what weight and rounds hes figthing i dunno now . Brophy is a decent enough fighter ...cardle is comign back up aswell - fristtime fighting in Scotland ? ... The simmonds fight wshould be good aswell ... As for the suggestions about just putting english figthers on it ,that would just be daft... imagine if you done that on a MR card down in London/Manachester just put Scottish figthers on it ? ... the percieved"Quality"might be there but the laddies on the undercard will sell tickets in there respective areas and will train hard for there spot on the undercard ...i cant make it as i have something on it but i think it will be a good night ... but october 11th is the next Prospect Show ...


appleby is defo on the card like.

maybe mccallum, he did mention something the other day


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2013)

tawetrent said:


> Strangely the dude who was waxing lyrical about this card being a work in progress with several big fights tba has disappeared, although one to watch thinks it's 'going to be a GREAT nights boxing'


How does one person equate to this being "lambasted by the Hearn bumboys" ??


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2013)

Stunkie said:


> It's hard to disagree.
> 
> And with that cue the arrival of Bobby Palmer who will now arrive in a cloud of dust and bbq smoke to provide a stout and passioned defence of his friend and paymaster, Sir Edward Hearn :lol:


I slated the card in this thread dickhead!


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2013)

You guys spend to much time talking about me. Its rather strange. Especially Batklit.


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

robpalmer135 said:


> I slated the card in this thread dickhead!


Well Well Bobby! tut tut tut resorting to obscenities so early I hope your mum doesn't read this forum


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

tawetrent said:


> Strangely the dude who was waxing lyrical about this card being a work in progress with several big fights tba has disappeared, although one to watch thinks it's 'going to be a GREAT nights boxing'


I was expecting a card akin to burns-Gonzalez,Simpson-choi and Simmons-Sweeney.

I don't know when I posted that but it was before any fights had been announced bar the main event.

I think it could be a great nights boxing,burns beltran could be atmospheric and tight,Simpson could be matched with Lindsay,jones,Sykes,foster jnr,truscott that African knockout artist or a European who's ranked.
Simmons has a big choice of opponents too domestically.

Keep my message if you want to use it against me after the event.


----------



## rossco (Jun 9, 2013)

One to watch said:


> I was expecting a card akin to burns-Gonzalez,Simpson-choi and Simmons-Sweeney.
> 
> I don't know when I posted that but it was before any fights had been announced bar the main event.
> 
> ...


I agree ginge.

If Simpson and Simmons are matched well then it will be a decent card. Simpson's always value for money and Simmons looked good in his last fight. Something else needs to be added to make it a great card tho.


----------



## billy boy balbo (May 8, 2013)

rossco said:


> I agree ginge.
> 
> If Simpson and Simmons are matched well then it will be a decent card. Simpson's always value for money and Simmons looked good in his last fight. Something else needs to be added to make it a great card tho.


alright rossco not seen you about since esb


----------



## rossco (Jun 9, 2013)

billy boy balbo said:


> alright rossco not seen you about since esb


I'm good Billy mate, hows yourself?

I left ESB a couple of moths ago, once the lounge was sacked i was off. You seen the brit forum over there recently? It's a steaming pile of shit, full of alts and trolls.


----------



## billy boy balbo (May 8, 2013)

@rossco

naw bad mate aye cheers.

no checked it oot, lounge was the life blood of that place, used tae get a good bit eh banter gawn wi billy nelson, pity hes no over here an aw.


----------



## rossco (Jun 9, 2013)

billy boy balbo said:


> @*rossco*
> 
> naw bad mate aye cheers.
> 
> no checked it oot, lounge was the life blood of that place, used tae get a good bit eh banter gawn wi billy nelson, pity hes no over here an aw.


Billy Nelson will eventually cross over i think mate, that place is a serious dive now so don't see him staying much longer. Gotta love Billy Nelson, he's a total wind up merchant wi the English :lol:


----------



## Jakemilo (Nov 12, 2012)

Sykes accepted the fight with Simpson last month but never heard anymore about it other than Simpson was going back down to fw


----------



## billy boy balbo (May 8, 2013)

rossco said:


> Billy Nelson will eventually cross over i think mate, that place is a serious dive now so don't see him staying much longer. Gotta love Billy Nelson, he's a total wind up merchant wi the English :lol:


fucking hate the english!


----------



## rossco (Jun 9, 2013)

billy boy balbo said:


> fucking hate the english!


Arran especially is a cunt :deal


----------



## billy boy balbo (May 8, 2013)

rossco said:


> Arran especially is a cunt :deal


aye iv seen a picture of the cunt, what an ugly bastard.

thats scotty boy fighting next month mate against stephen ormond


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Fuck off with that Billy Nelson shit. That wanker is NOT WELCOME.


----------



## rossco (Jun 9, 2013)

billy boy balbo said:


> aye iv seen a picture of the cunt, what an ugly bastard.
> 
> thats scotty boy fighting next month mate against stephen ormond


Great fight that Billy.
Ormond was unlucky against Appleby but Scotty should win this if he's a notch less rusty than he was in the Walsh fight. Watch this space, the press will try and ruin it for him like they always do with bullshit stories or exaggerations.


----------



## Alba (Aug 4, 2013)

rossco said:


> Billy Nelson will eventually cross over i think mate, that place is a serious dive now so don't see him staying much longer. Gotta love Billy Nelson, he's a total wind up merchant wi the English :lol:


// yes the insite is good but you dont get that much of it compared to the crossed words with other posters who troll


----------



## billy boy balbo (May 8, 2013)

rossco said:


> Great fight that Billy.
> Ormond was unlucky against Appleby but Scotty should win this if he's a notch less rusty than he was in the Walsh fight. Watch this space, the press will try and ruin it for him like they always do with bullshit stories or exaggerations.


oh aye scottys going to stop him i reckon, the scottish sun headline the next day
"shamed world boxing champion punches man in violent attack" :lol:

or god forbid

"scott harrison has pint"


----------



## rossco (Jun 9, 2013)

Lazarus said:


> Fuck off with that Billy Nelson shit. That wanker is NOT WELCOME.


Billy's a legend in my eye's :yep


----------



## billy boy balbo (May 8, 2013)

billys aff his nut, thinks a prime harrison would get destroyed by burns


----------



## rossco (Jun 9, 2013)

Alba said:


> nah he gets a bit boring too fast /// yes the insite is good but you dont get that much of it compared to the crossed words with other posters who troll


True that mate. I still find him amusing tho. Billy just doesn't give a fuck. I admire his brass neck :lol:


----------



## rossco (Jun 9, 2013)

billy boy balbo said:


> billys aff his nut, thinks a prime harrison would get destroyed by burns


No way would prime Harrison get destroyed by Burns. I think Billy knows this. Ricky could destroy prime Marquez according to Nelson. In reality Harrison/Burns is a very competitive fight imo.


----------



## billy boy balbo (May 8, 2013)

i think billy banks on folk forgetting what harrison was, harrison was a non stop wrecking machine, i reckon he would catch the rickster early and no let him aff the hook, ricky would be stopped aboot the 3rd round


----------



## rossco (Jun 9, 2013)

billy boy balbo said:


> oh aye scottys going to stop him i reckon, the scottish sun headline the next day
> "shamed world boxing champion punches man in violent attack" :lol:
> 
> or god forbid
> ...


:deal Too many people buy the bullsht from the sun. One of the most agenda driven rags on planet earth.


----------



## billy boy balbo (May 8, 2013)

oh here any you lot buy the daily record the day?


----------



## rossco (Jun 9, 2013)

billy boy balbo said:


> i think billy banks on folk forgetting what harrison was, harrison was a non stop wrecking machine, i reckon he would catch the rickster early and no let him aff the hook, ricky would be stopped aboot the 3rd round


Burns has proved to be one tough bastard when he wants. Being Nails is a Scottish trait after all :yep
Harrison would push the action as always but Ricky would only oblige when he wanted to. If it went all out war Harrison would win. Ricky's not daft anough to fight Harrisons fight tho. He would run and cover and only fight in Bursts leaving it close after 12. Harrison was very good at closing the ring down so who knows what would happen, you may be right Billy.


----------



## rossco (Jun 9, 2013)

billy boy balbo said:


> oh here any you lot buy the daily record the day?


What was in it mate?


----------



## billy boy balbo (May 8, 2013)

wit ye talking aboot man he wudna hae a choice whether to fight wi harrison or no, he wid get forced back into a corner and killed, deid :deal


----------



## billy boy balbo (May 8, 2013)

rossco said:


> What was in it mate?


my mate had a write up, i didna buy the paper though as it cost aboot 35p ken


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

billy boy balbo said:


> oh aye scottys going to stop him i reckon, the scottish sun headline the next day
> "shamed world boxing champion punches man in violent attack" :lol:
> 
> or god forbid
> ...


Great journalism that


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

billy boy balbo said:


> wit ye talking aboot man he wudna hae a choice whether to fight wi harrison or no, he wid get forced back into a corner and killed, deid :deal


I haven't often read somebody who writes in their accent,that's fucking rare that.


----------



## billy boy balbo (May 8, 2013)

haha the scots are a rare breed


----------



## rossco (Jun 9, 2013)

One to watch said:


> I haven't often read somebody who writes in their accent,that's fucking rare that.


A few of the Scots who post on the lounge do. Did on ESB as well mate.


----------



## rossco (Jun 9, 2013)

billy boy balbo said:


> wit ye talking aboot man he wudna hae a choice whether to fight wi harrison or no, he wid get forced back into a corner and killed, deid :deal


One things for sure Billy. Harrison in no way would get even slightly bothered in fights with Arthur or Johanneson. He would have murdered fighters of that calibre.


----------



## ChipChair (Jun 4, 2013)

Lazarus said:


> Slightly off topic, but why is Paul McCloskey being thrown in the dumpster? I know he's not really exciting and all, but I thought Hearn doesn't do that to his fighters. He hasn't fought for a year now.


It's where he should be, awful


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

apparently simpson is off the card and slowey/mcullough is off. Appleby added to the card though.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

smoggy7188 said:


> apparently simpson is off the card and slowey/mcullough is off. Appleby added to the card though.


Appleby if on has a multitude of domestic opponents available and is always good value.

As said earlier that burns,Simpson and Simmons can't always be relied on to prop the card up,I expect Scott cardle and Callum johnson(if with Eddie) to be pushed above the border as well.

If Appleby is a free agent then Hearn can use him,burns,Simpson,Simmons,cardle,Johnson,that Dundee utd player and the fancy fan who Ricky was in the corner for last time-Roberts? To be matched when in Scotland.

That means he has lots of potential especially with 3 of the lads moving up towards title class(Simmons,cardle and Johnson)


----------



## icemax (Jun 5, 2012)

Cardle is fucking awful ....why would Edith want to push him north of the border?


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Yeah I don't rate cardle,I think his reactive defensive style will cost him big sooner rather than later.if he learnt to keep his hands up he might be half decent but as it is he is one of eddies poorer fighters/prospects.

According to billy nelson Stephen Simons has a tough Argentinian and Simpsons hurt his shoulder sparring so isn't on the bill and it seems his place will be taken by featherweight Jon slowey who I hear good things about but I've never seen,I hope they match him or cardle hard as they will be televised.


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

It's a shit shit card and a insult to the good people of Scotland.


----------



## Libertarian (Jun 2, 2012)

Hearn must secretly be in favour of Scottish independence.

Can hear Mandela now.

"Bloody flash engl*sh fucker in his shiny suit, serving up fooking rubbish for us Scots, vote YES ffs and have done with the bastards"


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

It ain't looking good is it.

2 weeks to go so unlikely to attract fighters who are ambitious.


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

Dinamita said:


> Hearn must secretly be in favour of Scottish independence.
> 
> Can hear Mandela now.
> 
> "Bloody flash engl*sh fucker in his shiny suit, serving up fooking rubbish for us Scots, vote YES ffs and have done with the bastards"


:lol:


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Fast Car's decided to spunk the undercard money on bringing Michael Buffer over instead. 

Nice one, Ed.


----------



## Batkilt (Jun 6, 2012)

"It must be a good card though, because Michael Buffer is doing the introductions..."


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

:lol: What an awful undercard.


----------



## Marlow (Jan 6, 2013)

Batkilt said:


> "It must be a good card though, because Michael Buffer is doing the introductions..."


Not covered himself in glory with that one, the money pissed away on the introductions could have paid for a good fight.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Just building the brand fellas. :eddie

You know you Jocks love it!


----------



## WhoDatNation (Jun 10, 2013)

Batkilt said:


> "It must be a good card though, because Michael Buffer is doing the introductions..."


The ironic thing is it is a fucking waste of time, the SECC is so far behind the times as an arena, the sound system is fucking horrendous and I could hardly hear Buffer last year at the Burns/Mitchell fight, and I was only 10 rows back. :lol:


----------



## Batkilt (Jun 6, 2012)

WhoDatNation said:


> The ironic thing is it is a fucking waste of time, the SECC is so far behind the times as an arena, the sound system is fucking horrendous and I could hardly hear Buffer last year at the Burns/Mitchell fight, and I was only 10 rows back. :lol:


I know. :lol: They vary depending on the hall, granted, but the acoustics don't suit Buffer's delivery; his dulcet tones are barely audible beyond ringside.


----------



## WhoDatNation (Jun 10, 2013)

Batkilt said:


> I know. :lol: They vary depending on the hall, granted, but the acoustics don't suit Buffer's delivery; his dulcet tones are barely audible beyond ringside.


It's a shame the Emirates was pre-booked, that was pretty decent, the Hydro will be venue moving forward, if Burns wins well would be good to get him out in December if possible in the new arena.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Great main event IMO but the undercard fights are tragic. All he needed to do was make a good chief support and it would be good, kind of like the last Burns card, had Choi/Simpson as chief support.


I'm not sure many are eager to go on the road into Scotland as the judging is appallingly biased.


----------



## Batkilt (Jun 6, 2012)

Chatty said:


> I'm not sure many are eager to go on the road into Scotland as the judging is appallingly biased.


That's why Paul Appleby lost to Laryea when he was rumoured to be lined up to fight Burns then. I take it fighters from out with England don't ever get a raw deal down South then?


----------



## Elmo (Jun 14, 2013)

Scottish judging isn't biased.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Batkilt said:


> That's why Paul Appleby lost to Laryea when he was rumoured to be lined up to fight Burns then. I take it fighters from out with England don't ever get a raw deal down South then?


It happens in all countries so unless the pay-off is worth it then why go up. I had no qualm witht the first Simpson-Choi fight result but the cards were terrible and definitely biased. My mate fought up there in Prizefighter and was robber against Ryan Brawley in what was hometown judging.

Those are just two of the top of my head but it seems to always be like that when I watch Scottish cards. I certainly wouldn't fight up there unless the pay off from winning was something great. Somebody beating Simpson aint gonna get a good pay-off and if its close then Simpson will almost certainly get the nod.


----------



## billy boy balbo (May 8, 2013)

Burns will never bring the same excitement to the people of Scotland as Scott Harrison did, when Scott fought the whole nation stood up and took notice, everyone buzzing about him in the streets, ask the common man in the pub these days and they dont know who Burns is, Scott makes bigger headlines going to the shop buying a pint of milk than what Ricky did winning the world title,


----------



## billy boy balbo (May 8, 2013)

*There can be only one!*


----------



## rossco (Jun 9, 2013)

Chatty said:


> It happens in all countries so unless the pay-off is worth it then why go up. I had no qualm witht the first Simpson-Choi fight result but the cards were terrible and definitely biased. My mate fought up there in Prizefighter and was robber against Ryan Brawley in what was hometown judging.
> 
> Those are just two of the top of my head but it seems to always be like that when I watch Scottish cards. I certainly wouldn't fight up there unless the pay off from winning was something great. Somebody beating Simpson aint gonna get a good pay-off and if its close then Simpson will almost certainly get the nod.


I seem to remember John Simpson getting robbed by the judges when he fought England's Steven Smith in Glasgow. I think that fight was on the Burns/Martinez card. John Simpson's been on the end of wrong decisions in England more than any other fighter i can think of, he's also been robbed in Scotland against an English fighter :deal


----------



## Smeg (Jul 25, 2013)

Callum Smith is on.. Shit card


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

I'm English but dazzo Williams v John Simpson stunk.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

10 days to go and Appleby,slowey,cardle and smith don't have opponents that have been announced.

Simmons is still TBA on boxrec but billy nelson claims its a tough Argie.

This undercard has been a bit of disaster matchmaking wise,lets hope the fights take off better on the day than they appear to do on paper.


----------



## Batkilt (Jun 6, 2012)

Chatty said:


> It happens in all countries so unless the pay-off is worth it then why go up. I had no qualm witht the first Simpson-Choi fight result but the cards were terrible and definitely biased. My mate fought up there in Prizefighter and was robber against Ryan Brawley in what was hometown judging.
> 
> Those are just two of the top of my head *but it seems to always be like that when I watch Scottish cards*. I certainly wouldn't fight up there unless the pay off from winning was something great. Somebody beating Simpson aint gonna get a good pay-off and if its close then Simpson will almost certainly get the nod.


You're exaggerating a bit. What about Smith/Simpson I? A close fight that went Smith's way; Simpson got the nod it'd hardly have been a robbery. Appleby/Laryea; only one judge had it a close fight at 115-113. Burns/Gonzalez; Burns was well behind.

It's no worse up here than anywhere else in the UK.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

rossco said:


> I seem to remember John Simpson getting robbed by the judges when he fought England's Steven Smith in Glasgow. I think that fight was on the Burns/Martinez card. John Simpson's been on the end of wrong decisions in England more than any other fighter i can think of, he's also been robbed in Scotland against an English fighter :deal


That's because Smith was one of Warrens most promising fighters and tbh Frank didn't give a fuck about Simmo.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Batkilt said:


> You're exaggerating a bit. What about Smith/Simpson I? A close fight that went Smith's way; Simpson got the nod it'd hardly have been a robbery. Appleby/Laryea; only one judge had it a close fight at 115-113. Burns/Gonzalez; Burns was well behind.
> 
> It's no worse up here than anywhere else in the UK.


I'm not saying its any worse, I'm saying there is a lot less to gain for boxers fighting in Scotland so its not worth the risk.


----------



## rossco (Jun 9, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> That's because Smith was one of Warrens most promising fighters and tbh Frank didn't give a fuck about Simmo.


That's exactly what it was. Franks never gave a fuck about Simmo. Ian John Lewis's card that night was an absolute joke.


----------



## Batkilt (Jun 6, 2012)

Chatty said:


> I'm not saying its any worse, I'm saying there is a lot less to gain for boxers fighting in Scotland so its not worth the risk.


What you originally posted in regards to the judging was:



Chatty said:


> I'm not sure many are eager to go on the road into Scotland as the judging is appallingly biased.


That's what I disagree with, not whether or not there's enough money on offer for Simpson to secure a meaningful fight. I realise that someone like Buckland - before losing his title - wouldn't see the undercard of a Burns bill as a big enough pay day to take on Simpson.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Batkilt said:


> What you originally posted in regards to the judging was:
> 
> That's what I disagree with, not whether or not there's enough money on offer for Simpson to secure a meaningful fight. I realise that someone like Buckland - before losing his title - wouldn't see the undercard of a Burns bill as a big enough pay day to take on Simpson.


Fair enough, I do think its is biased as hell though but most countries are these days. England is probably one of the worst for it tbf but its easier to get people to come here as its a big boxing nation with better coverage and more money involved on the whole.


----------



## billy boy balbo (May 8, 2013)

One to watch said:


> 10 days to go and Appleby,slowey,cardle and smith don't have opponents that have been announced.
> 
> Simmons is still TBA on boxrec but billy nelson claims its a tough Argie.
> 
> This undercard has been a bit of disaster matchmaking wise,lets hope the fights take off better on the day than they appear to do on paper.


i like simmons, see him in the gym sometimes, cool dude


----------



## Batkilt (Jun 6, 2012)

billy boy balbo said:


> i like simmons, see him in the gym sometimes, cool dude


He was in my dad's taxi after the Burns/Laryea card. My dad said he was down to earth.

Appleby is in the Record today; he's targeting Limond's Commonwealth Light Welterweight Title after this six rounder. Hope this isn't just too big a jump up in weight for him.


----------



## billy boy balbo (May 8, 2013)

Batkilt said:


> He was in my dad's taxi after the Burns/Laryea card. My dad said he was down to earth.
> 
> Appleby is in the Record today; he's targeting Limond's Commonwealth Light Welterweight Title after this six rounder. Hope this isn't just too big a jump up in weight for him.


aye hes an awrite guy, just make chit chat in he mornings sometimes, "hi how you doing" type shit.

saw appleby in the paper today, dont think he will ever do much again tbh, shame as well as i like the guy, used to see him in the boxing gym aw the time when i was younger.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Cardle fights Gary fox. http://boxrec.com/list_bouts.php?human_id=538456&cat=boxer


----------



## Batkilt (Jun 6, 2012)

billy boy balbo said:


> aye hes an awrite guy, just make chit chat in he mornings sometimes, "hi how you doing" type shit.
> 
> saw appleby in the paper today, dont think he will ever do much again tbh, shame as well as i like the guy, used to see him in the boxing gym aw the time when i was younger.


Aye, my dad told him that I'd been at the card and I probably wouldn't believe he was in the taxi. Simmons said to call me and he'd say a few words but my dad didn't take him up on it, as he thought I'd end up trying to talk to him about the entire show. :lol: But aye, anything I've ever heard about him suggests he's no a billy big time type, and he's approachable. Sure he was signing autographs after his fights before he even got to his seat.

I think Appleby might have just had too many hard fights at this point. Sometimes moving up in weight can add a bit of longevity, but given his style I dunno. Really hope he does OK though. He seems a good sort.

Congrats to Burns on the birth of his sob too.


----------



## billy boy balbo (May 8, 2013)

Batkilt said:


> Aye, my dad told him that I'd been at the card and I probably wouldn't believe he was in the taxi. Simmons said to call me and he'd say a few words but my dad didn't take him up on it, as he thought I'd end up trying to talk to him about the entire show. :lol: But aye, anything I've ever heard about him suggests he's no a billy big time type, and he's approachable. Sure he was signing autographs after his fights before he even got to his seat.
> 
> I think Appleby might have just had too many hard fights at this point. Sometimes moving up in weight can add a bit of longevity, but given his style I dunno. Really hope he does OK though. He seems a good sort.
> 
> Congrats to Burns on the birth of his sob too.


appleby just doesna hae the hunger fir it anymore likes imo, im sure his family will pop on and say thats pish but he just wasnt living the life ken, to many takeaways, now for him to come back 2 weights heavier, naw i dont see that going well, martin lindsay fight ruined him like.

my dad picked up a few celebs in his cab as well mate,no boxers though, ken that boy fae taggart , robbie ross (john michie is his real name) , few bands like idlewild- they cunts didna have enough for the fare though.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Simmons vs David Graff for WBC International Title :good.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Mandanda said:


> Simmons vs David Graff for WBC International Title :good.


Decent fight,comparable records and ambitions.

People have to remember Simmons is still a relative novice in the pros,Is he being steered away from the domestic angle though or is it just a case of not being able to get matched because I would like to see him v Danny price,chris keane and eventually Jon Lewis Dickinson.


----------



## billy boy balbo (May 8, 2013)

people dont want to fight simmons, to much risk


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Chris Jenkins added to the undercard.

Burns v beltran
Simmons v graff
Cardle v fox
C smith v TBA
Jenkins v TBA
Appleby v TBA
Slowey v TBA

And David brophy too who I thought was clearly beaten by Gary boulden last time out.

The home fighters looking a bit better now.
Give it 2-3 years and Hearn will have a formidable stable as his prospects will be maturing.


----------



## King Horse (Dec 20, 2012)

What a rubbish undercard.


----------



## Batkilt (Jun 6, 2012)

One to watch said:


> Chris Jenkins added to the undercard.
> 
> Burns v beltran
> Simmons v graff
> ...


How many are actually promotes by Hearn, though? Warren used Morrison's fighters for Burns' undercards up here, but not many were actually signed to him. Morrison may have burned his bridges with Warren for the time being, but I'm not convinced that means Hearn will sign up young Scottish prospects; they'll fight on Gilmour's cards etc and if they can build up enough buzz then they might get a look in.

Not sure who manages or promotes Iain Butcher, but I'd like to see him get another crack at the British at some point soon.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Batkilt said:


> How many are actually promotes by Hearn, though? Warren used Morrison's fighters for Burns' undercards up here, but not many were actually signed to him. Morrison may have burned his bridges with Warren for the time being, but I'm not convinced that means Hearn will sign up young Scottish prospects; they'll fight on Gilmour's cards etc and if they can build up enough buzz then they might get a look in.
> 
> Not sure who manages or promotes Iain Butcher, but I'd like to see him get another crack at the British at some point soon.


You have some good talents north of the border with the most eye catching for me being ian butcher,Stephen Simmons and Jon Thain.

All 3 are good boxers and should do well respectively at domestic level.thain lacks power but has time on his hands like the others,all 3 have done their apprenticeships now and so will be stepping up to the next level fighting men with winning records and being tested.

It's hard to judge how well these untested prospects can do but looking at their prospective fights will give us a clue,butcher v satchell rematch would be nice,Simmons v Dickinson and Thain v heffron.all 3 are possible and enticing match ups.
Have a feeling Hearn will push cardle and Callum Johnson(maybe) in Scotland as well because of connections,cardle will get caught out soon as he goes up in standard but Johnson could be a beast.he needs rounds and activity.

do you think theres anybody from Scotland who will take over the mantle from burns like he did from Arthur and Harrison?


----------



## Batkilt (Jun 6, 2012)

One to watch said:


> You have some good talents north of the border with the most eye catching for me being ian butcher,Stephen Simmons and Jon Thain.
> 
> All 3 are good boxers and should do well respectively at domestic level.thain lacks power but has time on his hands like the others,all 3 have done their apprenticeships now and so will be stepping up to the next level fighting men with winning records and being tested.
> 
> ...


It's tough to say, really. Harrison had that something about him that makes you a star; Burns, as good a fighter as he is, won't ever grab the public interest in that same way. Arthur could have achieved more, but again, he had that something about him...

I think Thain could definitely get some interest going if he does well moving up in class, but it's difficult to predict him going onto the highest level right now. I think Thain and Butcher could go on to win domestic honours; the latter I'm sure of.

I could see Simmons doing well. He needs to be more active, but I'd bypass the domestic route if I was handling him. I'd focus more on getting him fights with decent opponents that will give him the experience he needs moving up. Cruiserweight is a tough division, but Simmons is a good boxer.

Butcher brought a decent number of folk down for a flyweight, and Simmons seems to have a good following too. I thought the latter could get some momentum going and would shift tickets as he steps up in class.

Sorry for the disjointed response. I'm knackered.


----------



## billy boy balbo (May 8, 2013)

Batkilt said:


> It's tough to say, really. Harrison had that something about him that makes you a star; Burns, as good a fighter as he is, won't ever grab the public interest in that same way. Arthur could have achieved more, but again, he had that something about him...
> 
> I think Thain could definitely get some interest going if he does well moving up in class, but it's difficult to predict him going onto the highest level right now. I think Thain and Butcher could go on to win domestic honours; the latter I'm sure of.
> 
> ...


harrison still HAS that thing that makes him a star ya ride :deal


----------



## Batkilt (Jun 6, 2012)

billy boy balbo said:


> harrison still HAS that thing that makes him a star ya ride :deal


He still has The Sun camped out on his door step too, probably. :yep

"Harrison doesn't bring the milk in until after 9 o'clock. He was clearly hungover!"


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

Harrison is a drunken fucking idiot.


----------



## billy boy balbo (May 8, 2013)

dont believe what you read, sun love to make things up, 99% of what they reported about scott was bullshit.


----------



## billy boy balbo (May 8, 2013)

Batkilt said:


> He still has The Sun camped out on his door step too, probably. :yep
> 
> "Harrison doesn't bring the milk in until after 9 o'clock. He was clearly hungover!"


haha aye a mind him saying that "theres been a scottish sun van parked ootside ma door for 3 weeks, surely thats got tae be illegal" :lol:


----------



## Alba (Aug 4, 2013)

One to watch said:


> You have some good talents north of the border with the most eye catching for me being ian butcher,Stephen Simmons and Jon Thain.
> 
> All 3 are good boxers and should do well respectively at domestic level.thain lacks power but has time on his hands like the others,all 3 have done their apprenticeships now and so will be stepping up to the next level fighting men with winning records and being tested.
> 
> ...


Iain Butcher is fighting on October 11th at the Ravenscraig mate... hes promoted by Prospect Boxing .were still getting an opponent ... :fire

https://www.facebook.com/ProspectBoxing

Satchell was offered a rematch straight away- even offerd to do it in Liverpool - But his team wont entertain it for what ever reason :hey

iain took about 160-170 tickets down to liverpool ...


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Alba said:


> Iain Butcher is fighting on October 11th at the Ravenscraig mate... hes promoted by Prospect Boxing .were still getting an opponent ... :fire
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/ProspectBoxing
> 
> ...


I thought he was with prospect boxing and I'm sure he was on frank maloneys books when he was turned over.

Butcher looks great,he had a great reputation but the feeling was the satchell fight came too early but he suprised everyone and proved he is ready now.
Kevin satchells a hard man and got good ability so butcher proved his quality and so very nearly took it.

Where do you go if satchells team don't want a return,wait for him to stand down or other avenues?


----------



## Alba (Aug 4, 2013)

One to watch said:


> I thought he was with prospect boxing and I'm sure he was on frank maloneys books when he was turned over.
> 
> Butcher looks great,he had a great reputation but the feeling was the satchell fight came too early but he suprised everyone and proved he is ready now.
> Kevin satchells a hard man and got good ability so butcher proved his quality and so very nearly took it.
> ...


he is fighting for a title on October - proberly a inter continental but we are working on getting a decent come forward fighter to keep the momentium going mate... Iain bwill come again mate ,just about biding our time really.. if we can get meaningful fights and learning fights even better... a contract was signed prev... but maloney changed his mind i think mate...


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Alba said:


> he is fighting for a title on October - proberly a inter continental but we are working on getting a decent come forward fighter to keep the momentium going mate... Iain bwill come again mate ,just about biding our time really.. if we can get meaningful fights and learning fights even better... a contract was signed prev... but maloney changed his mind i think mate...


Looking an error on maloneys part now.


----------



## Alba (Aug 4, 2013)

One to watch said:


> Looking an error on maloneys part now.


Definartly ... once i get the heads up ill post the details here to keep everyone in the loops:happy


----------



## Batkilt (Jun 6, 2012)

One to watch said:


> I thought he was with prospect boxing and I'm sure he was on frank maloneys books when he was turned over.
> 
> Butcher looks great,he had a great reputation but the feeling was the satchell fight came too early but he suprised everyone and proved he is ready now.
> Kevin satchells a hard man and got good ability so butcher proved his quality and so very nearly took it.
> ...


I think if he keeps winning then he'll be in line to fight for the title should Satchell lose or vacate it.

I fucking hope so anyway. Satchell/Butcher was a crack in fight; contender for domestic FOTY.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Its good that its on from 6 but my word this is one of the worst undercards Ive seen in a long time.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Not the best undercard at all, even through I think Simmonds-Graf could be decent.If Hearn does get more dates that will mean some of the undercards are weaker then what he has put on in the past which makes the main events producing the goods more important.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

The fight has been moved to Sky Sports 2. Normally they have the big fights on Sky Sports 1. Even the executives or whoever decides the programming know that apart from the main event this show is utter shite.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

PaulieMc said:


> The fight has been moved to Sky Sports 2. Normally they have the big fights on Sky Sports 1. Even the executives or whoever decides the programming know that apart from the main event this show is utter shite.


Nah mate,the fact this is on SS2 would of been decided way in advance of the undercard and it`s not on SS1 because of the US open men semi finals which gets good numbers and they would of hoped Murrey would of been on there to get huge numbers like last year.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Ashedward said:


> Nah mate,the fact this is on SS2 would of been decided way in advance of the undercard and it`s not on SS1 because of the US open men semi finals which gets good numbers and they would of hoped Murrey would of been on there to get huge numbers like last year.


Yeah I know that now, Eddie just told me on twitter. Spent the past half hour arguing the toss with him. :lol:


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

The poor undercard is probably because Sky wouldn't give Hearn money to put on a better card because they knew it'd be relegated to Sky Sports 2. They know viewing figures will be well down, so why would they put the same money into the card? If it was Sky Sports 1, it'd get more people watching, therefore it warrants more money.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Eddie said he tries to put good undercards on PPV shows not because he has too to provide quality worthy of £15 charge but because "it's the right thing to do".

So basically, we should be thankful that we're being charged and given something for our money. Not like we should feel entitled to it when we're paying that and Sky Sports' subscription fees.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

PaulieMc said:


> Eddie said he tries to put good undercards on PPV shows not because he has too to provide quality worthy of £15 charge but because "it's the right thing to do".
> 
> So basically, we should be thankful that we're being charged and given something for our money. Not like we should feel entitled to it when we're paying that and Sky Sports' subscription fees.


Look at some of the successful Haye PPVs over the past few years; Haye/Harrison, Haye/Ruiz, Haye/Valuev and then Haye/Wlad. All four were successful PPVs despite none of them having a strong undercard, so Hearn's point is right. The majority of people buying PPVs don't care whether there is a quality undercard or not. That only affects a minority of boxing fans who care about the sport enough to watch the undercard. If you go to a big fight, look how empty the arena is before the main event. People are far more interested in having a few pints than watching whoever is on the undercard, regardless of how good it is. If you're in a pub with a PPV card on, you'll notice that nobody cares about the undercards apart from a few anoraks like us.

This is just the harsh reality of it. People who pay for PPV aren't buying a card, they're buying to see a fight or in some circumstances, one fighter. The undercard is largely irrelevant. Hearn says he will put on a good card for Froch/Groves but how many buyers do you think that'll add? 5,000? 10,000? The cost of putting on a strong undercard far outweighs the returns.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Jack said:


> Look at some of the successful Haye PPVs over the past few years; Haye/Harrison, Haye/Ruiz, Haye/Valuev and then Haye/Wlad. All four were successful PPVs despite none of them having a strong undercard, so Hearn's point is right. The majority of people buying PPVs don't care whether there is a quality undercard or not. That only affects a minority of boxing fans who care about the sport enough to watch the undercard. If you go to a big fight, look how empty the arena is before the main event. People are far more interested in having a few pints than watching whoever is on the undercard, regardless of how good it is. If you're in a pub with a PPV card on, you'll notice that nobody cares about the undercards apart from a few anoraks like us.
> 
> This is just the harsh reality of it. People who pay for PPV aren't buying a card, they're buying to see a fight or in some circumstances, one fighter. The undercard is largely irrelevant. Hearn says he will put on a good card for Froch/Groves but how many buyers do you think that'll add? 5,000? 10,000? The cost of putting on a strong undercard far outweighs the returns.


Good points Jack, it is a harsh reality but my point is, and I've said on here loads, is I don't like when people make out like hardcores fans and their views are meaningless because we're not the majority. Hardcore fans are the ones who keep the sport alive when it's going through a lull and the casuals have moved on to watch other things. When promoters make out like how true boxing fans feel don't matter one bit it gets to me and lots of others because we'll be the only ones paying to see the shows at all once the peak years end. Saying that an undercard doesn't matter because the casuals don't watch it, it's very disrespectful I feel.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Jack said:


> The poor undercard is probably because Sky wouldn't give Hearn money to put on a better card because they knew it'd be relegated to Sky Sports 2. They know viewing figures will be well down, so why would they put the same money into the card? If it was Sky Sports 1, it'd get more people watching, therefore it warrants more money.


Jacks excuses for Hearn continue. Now its excusable to have a rubbish undercard because its on Sky Sports 2. :bart


----------



## JFT96 (Jun 13, 2012)

Jack said:


> The poor undercard is probably because Sky wouldn't give Hearn money to put on a better card because they knew it'd be relegated to Sky Sports 2. They know viewing figures will be well down, so why would they put the same money into the card? If it was Sky Sports 1, it'd get more people watching, therefore it warrants more money.


Do you honestly believe that? There is no difference between Sky Sports 1 & 2, God knows why that should make any difference at all


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Mugsy said:


> Jacks excuses for Hearn continue. Now its excusable to have a rubbish undercard because its on Sky Sports 2. :bart


Eddie says that's because the scheduling is decided months in advance and the Sky people decided to put the tennis (US Open) on SS1 months ago ahead of the boxing, even before an undercard took shape. That may very well true but if it isn't and it has been put on SS2 for the reasons many suspect I wouldn't be at all surprised.


----------



## Canastota (Jul 12, 2013)

Jack said:


> The poor undercard is probably because Sky wouldn't give Hearn money to put on a better card because they knew it'd be relegated to Sky Sports 2. They know viewing figures will be well down, so why would they put the same money into the card? If it was Sky Sports 1, it'd get more people watching, therefore it warrants more money.


The US Open mens semi-finals was always gonna be on Sky Sports 1, especially after Murray won Wimbledon. Just so happens Murray had an unexpected let down and isn't in it but the tennis always has priority this weekend. Still shouldn't affect Eddie Hearn!!!


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

I'm not a Hearn fanboy but I am a realist and a boxing lover at all levels.

Burns v beltran
Is a 'world' title fight that is between a man who has defended his title several times against a genuine contender.
GOOD MAIN EVENT

Simmons v Graf
Is a nice addition as main support,2 unbeaten touted prospects who could of avoided each other.
GOOD UNDERCARD FIGHT

Cardle v fox
This is a reasonable progression for cardle against an English level opponent who has a good record.
DECENT FIGHT

Jenkins v ferra
This is a big step up for Jenkins on paper for a longer distance fight and that should be pleasing for people like myself who think he is ready to push on.
DECENT FIGHT

Then you have Jon slowey in with a spaniard who's record could be deceiving as he has been in at his domestic championship level.Plus the return of Paul Appleby and a peek at how Callum smith and Michael Roberts are progressing.

If John Simpson had been fit or if Appleby had already had a tune up then we would have had a higher graded fight for them to support burns but this isn't a horrendous card.
The cards I hate to see is a good main event supported by 6 or 7 prospect v journeyman fights.
This is much better than that calibre and we could have 4 or 5 competitive fights across the card,that ain't bad people although I know the lack of names will put off some and I understand that.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Jack said:


> The poor undercard is probably because Sky wouldn't give Hearn money to put on a better card because they knew it'd be relegated to Sky Sports 2.


:rofl


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

JFT96 said:


> Do you honestly believe that? There is no difference between Sky Sports 1 & 2, God knows why that should make any difference at all


The difference is that far more people subscribe to Sky Sports 1 than 2. Look at the weekly BARB ratings and you'll see how few Sky Sports 2 shows are on there. Sky prioritise Sky Sports 1 as it's the channel which has the most subscribers. Sky dedicate far more money to SS1. If you think that all the Sky Sports channels get the same funding, you're delusional.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Canastota said:


> The US Open mens semi-finals was always gonna be on Sky Sports 1, especially after Murray won Wimbledon. Just so happens Murray had an unexpected let down and isn't in it but the tennis always has priority this weekend. Still shouldn't affect Eddie Hearn!!!


I agree, the tennis would have been penciled in on SS1 since probably last year. There's no way boxing would ever get precedence over it.


----------



## MarkoRaj (Jul 13, 2013)

Jack said:


> The difference is that far more people subscribe to Sky Sports 1 than 2. Look at the weekly BARB ratings and you'll see how few Sky Sports 2 shows are on there. Sky prioritise Sky Sports 1 as it's the channel which has the most subscribers. Sky dedicate far more money to SS1. If you think that all the Sky Sports channels get the same funding, you're delusional.


I think you're looking at that backwards. Programmes are on SS1 because they are bigger events. They're not bigger events because they're on SS1. The US open semi final is a bigger deal than Burns-Beltran therefore it's on SS1. It's not a bigger deal because it has more funding. The same players would still be playing even if it was on Eurosport 2.


----------



## Batkilt (Jun 6, 2012)

Jack said:


> The difference is that far more people subscribe to Sky Sports 1 than 2. Look at the weekly BARB ratings and you'll see how few Sky Sports 2 shows are on there. Sky prioritise Sky Sports 1 as it's the channel which has the most subscribers. Sky dedicate far more money to SS1. If you think that all the Sky Sports channels get the same funding, you're delusional.


And yet Eddie & Pals still get the same cost of admission at the live gate. Aye, they still have overheads for the live show but a few local trade fights for the live fans wouldn't have went amiss, seeing as how Eddie apparently cares about us more than other promoters...


----------



## ..TheUzi.. (Jul 29, 2013)

Competitive World title fight and a 50/50 with two prospects, I'm pretty happy


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

PaulieMc said:


> Eddie says that's because the scheduling is decided months in advance and the Sky people decided to put the tennis (US Open) on SS1 months ago ahead of the boxing, even before an undercard took shape. That may very well true but if it isn't and it has been put on SS2 for the reasons many suspect I wouldn't be at all surprised.


Its definitely because of the tennis that the boxing is on SS2.There will be shows with just as weak a undercard on SS1 this season at times.There will also be times that packed cards get bumped in favour of other sports though out the year unfortunately.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

MarkoRaj said:


> I think you're looking at that backwards. Programmes are on SS1 because they are bigger events. They're not bigger events because they're on SS1. The US open semi final is a bigger deal than Burns-Beltran therefore it's on SS1. It's not a bigger deal because it has more funding. The same players would still be playing even if it was on Eurosport 2.


That's not what I'm saying, so my apologies if it wasn't clear. What I mean is that events which have less exposure get put on Sky Sports 2, which has a smaller budget than Sky Sports 1. The budget for boxing on Sky Sports 1 isn't great but on Sky Sports 2, it's even smaller so it's very tough to put on a good card.

The several shows Hearn has had on Sky Sports 2 have been a lot weaker than the average show on SS1. That's not a coincidence, it's just a reflection on how the budget is different.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Batkilt said:


> And yet Eddie & Pals still get the same cost of admission at the live gate. Aye, they still have overheads for the live show but a few local trade fights for the live fans wouldn't have went amiss, seeing as how Eddie apparently cares about us more than other promoters...


I suppose the good thing for any fans who feel shortchanged is that Hearn offers a refund, though I agree, I would love to see stronger undercards. The better quality the card is, the more likely that those fans will turn up to future shows.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

First two fights have been surprisingly good, Simmons and cardle in decent fights aswell.


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

..TheUzi.. said:


> Competitive World title fight and a 50/50 with two prospects, I'm pretty happy


Agreed.


----------

